# vss odometer vs fail safe system



## welcometoamerica (Mar 23, 2005)

*vss speedometer / odometer vs fail safe system*

Here is the situation. I replaced my vss because my speedo and odo seem to simultaneously stop. When this happens my vehicle goes into fail safe mode (part of the intricate protection system that disables the engine from reving above 2500 rpm's and protects against premature engine failure.--most of you know about it I thought some readers might benefit from this knowledge) 

ka24e...great engine, 196k now and running great. I just need to have coaching on what to check next. How do you all feel about the possibility of it being the pcm/ecm.

oh by the way this dude does need a friend :hal:


----------

